

Anonymous Has Declared War on IS and Al-Qaeda Following Charlie Hebdo Attacks - mikeleeorg
http://www.theladbible.com/articles/hacktivist-group-anonymous-have-declared-war-on-is-and-al-qaeda-following-charlie-hebdo-attacks

======
tslug
Ironically, waging effective war on them would probably involve not defacing
their sites (which I imagine would only make them scatter) but instead
infecting them and then handing the c&c server details over to the
authorities, who I'm sure would proceed to monitor everyone visiting the sites
and then making the actionable creeps truly miserable, as only large, well-
funded governments can.

It would be super trippy to see entities like Anonymous and the US gov't
collaborating.

